# Natural Enclosures, I,ll show ya mine if you show me yours.



## ShredaPezzy (May 15, 2012)

Some enclosures inspired by nature.


----------



## SamNabz (May 15, 2012)

They look incredible mate, well done.

What do you keep in them?


----------



## Mr.James (May 15, 2012)

Great enclosures! I really like all the plants. What are you housing in these? The fish tank would be nightmare to clean though..


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

Very nice setups


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 15, 2012)

nice work!! Live plants?


----------



## Scleropages (May 15, 2012)

Oh how long have they been setup? The heat lamp wont fry the plants?
Looks like real plants to me , mr Nuts

Some of mine:

























etc......


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 15, 2012)

nice, where did you get the moss?


----------



## Scleropages (May 15, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> nice, where did you get the moss?



Back yard and a mates aquatic plant farm. lol


----------



## ShredaPezzy (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, all natural plants in these setups. It takes alot more maintainence & with so much cover it is hard to get a decent look at the inhabitants some times. However I find that it is fine to just sit & stare at the setup itself without always seeing the fauna. If I find cheap aquariums I will snatch them up just to start again, it is very rewarding to get it just right but if you leave it unattended for any length of time there can be all sorts of issues. Certainly the hardest setups to maintain. These setups have been months in the making to get the right plants etc, if you get the heat lamps at just the right distance they heat without burning. In the 4 ft aquarium I have a Eastern Water Skink, he seems to absolutly love it in there, thanks Book for that one. The taller enclosure has my Pink Tongue Skink housed. Skinks are the best reptiles for these type of setups especially if they are from tropical, humid areas in nature. Thanks for checking it out guys, some other fantastic examples from Mr Nuts, Scleropages etc (just so you know I will be poaching ideas)


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 15, 2012)

Scleropages you sure have a knack for growing moss, I only put newspaper and sticks in my enclosures and look at you guys that have these natural set ups with complete wonder and envy.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 15, 2012)

Nice enclosures guys, Shredapezzy isn't that a bearded in the 3rd and 5th pic?
On the diagonal branch top left.


----------



## ShredaPezzy (May 15, 2012)

Yes, the Beardy sneaks in for photo ops.

What are you kepping, if anything in these master pieces Scleropages?


----------



## Trench (Jun 13, 2012)

just think this thread should be bumped up and Shredapezzy should post pics of his other enclosures,

also Shredapezzy I would think that that enclosure is to wet for a bearded dragon which I can see sitting on one of the branches


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2012)

trench which pic is the dragon in... found a bluie (i think, lol) but no dragon.


----------



## Trench (Jun 13, 2012)

no those are pink tongue skinks, the dragon is best seen in the top left hand corner of the 3ard pic


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 13, 2012)

thats a pink tongue skink not a bluey ^


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2012)

Trench said:


> no those are pink tongue skinks, the dragon is best seen in the top left hand corner of the 3ard pic




thanks, i have no idea about lizards...when i first flicked through i thought it was just plants in there...


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, it definitely is way to wet for a Beardy! He lives in a much more Beardy friendly enclosure. He usually visits during the photo shoots then heads back to his home.

View attachment 255818
View attachment 255820
View attachment 255818
View attachment 255821
View attachment 255823



Some new additions.


----------



## Trench (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought it was a bit strange that you would put him in that enclosure to live as you seem to know you stuff  any pics of the beardeds enclosure  how many pink tongues do you have?

awesome enclosures mate 

heres one I did a while ago but didn't have the right lights so it died pretty quick


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jul 18, 2012)

Recently upgraded.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 18, 2012)

nice guys


----------



## thepythonguy (Jul 18, 2012)

one I made for my Boyd's


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jul 19, 2012)

thepythonguy said:


> one I made for my Boyd'sView attachment 259527



Hey mate, looks good but its too small to really see the detail. Can we get a bigger shot?


----------



## thepythonguy (Jul 20, 2012)

ShredaPezzy said:


> Hey mate, looks good but its too small to really see the detail. Can we get a bigger shot?



I'll take another photo today I have no idea how to make that photo bigger


----------



## leahellem (Jul 20, 2012)

ShredaPezzy said:


> Some enclosures inspired by nature.
> View attachment 252176
> View attachment 252177
> View attachment 252178
> ...



Hey not being rude or anything but if thats a blue tounge in pic 8 i dont think thats a suitable tank scene for it as they dont climb looks perfect for frogs though


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 20, 2012)

leahellem said:


> Hey not being rude or anything but if thats a blue tounge in pic 8 i dont think thats a suitable tank scene for it as they dont climb looks perfect for frogs though



If you read through the thread you will find it is a pink tongue.


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 21, 2012)

Very nice ShredaPezzy, I too like/use natural enclosures but I took the easy option & have outdoor pits. Heres 1 of my outdoor pits used for Tiger snakes. Apart from the usual maintenance (turds,sheds & water) I "hack & slash" 3-4 times a year.
First up catch the snakes & tub them.





Before the "Hack & Slash"




After




During winter when the pits are being rested the ground is dug up & raked over.


----------



## Daryl_H (Jul 21, 2012)

Just started one today I won't give to much away but if I can work out how to post pics I'll put some up in about 2weeks once it's complet.


----------



## Trench (Sep 11, 2012)

bump 
this is a great thread


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 11, 2012)

Trench said:


> bump
> this is a great thread



I can only agree! I must have missed it when it started! Fantastic work SP... and thepythonguy... and getarealdog! The only thing I'd suggest for a Boyd's enclosure thepythonguy, is to put some dead-vertical stems (thin palm trunks or straight branches 50-75mm in diameter) from floor to ceiling - if you see Boyd's in their natural habitat, they rest on vertical thin treetrunks, and rarely use horizontal ones. My Boyd's here use only the vertical trunks in their enclosure.

Jamie


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 11, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> The only thing I'd suggest for a Boyd's enclosure thepythonguy, is to put some dead-vertical stems (thin palm trunks or straight branches 50-75mm in diameter) from floor to ceiling
> Jamie



I think the picture is sideways?


----------



## jwhi3526 (Sep 11, 2012)

Great pics so far!

Here's a link to my 45x45x45cm axolotl/eastern dwarf tree frog terrarium
Frog Tank - Imgur


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 15, 2012)

I love this style of enclosure and would love to set up similar.
Any tips on getting one going? What problems have you had? Work works well? Etc

Awesome pics too guys, great work!


----------



## Jaws07 (Sep 15, 2012)

jwhi3526 said:


> Great pics so far!
> 
> Here's a link to my 45x45x45cm axolotl/eastern dwarf tree frog terrarium
> Frog Tank - Imgur



Thats a nice setup? But is that a morphed axolotl? If it is did it morph naturally or did you buy it morphed?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaws07 said:


> Thats a nice setup? But is that a morphed axolotl? If it is did it morph naturally or did you buy it morphed?



+2 on that and forced morphed axolotle's dont usually live long tho but every now and then one decides to change and do that they look cool as hell afterwards tho!


----------



## Jaws07 (Sep 29, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> +2 on that and forced morphed axolotle's dont usually live long tho



Naturally occurring metamorphosed axolotls can actually live 10-15 as a regular axie would, it is only the axolotls that are forced after sexual maturity that suffer and die within months usually. Even axolotls that are forced into the change before they hit sexual maturity can live quite a long time  
Your right though, they do look awesome afterwards!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah the black ones that change look amazing out of all the colour forms

How did you come to have one id love to get ahold of one

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 7, 2013)

bump...


----------



## Jules (Aug 7, 2013)

Red eye tank. First incarnation, followed by current and inhabitant.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

No rainforest looking vivs for me, but I'm in the process of trying to make a rock wall for my woma as natural looking as I can. Thoughts?


----------



## Rudolf1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone with enclosures for their EWD?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 20, 2013)

Rudolf1980 said:


> Anyone with enclosures for their EWD?



Pretty much any of the above enclosure that incorporate water in them would be suitable.
EWD's love to climb, so giving them a bit of height is ideal (Mine enjoy climbing high and jumping into the aquarium in the bottom, so giving them a deep body of water is a good idea).
Your best bet; take ideas from any of the enclosures above, and incorporate it into the size of enclosure you are after.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

See that branch? 100% natural!!!!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've got a frill neck dragon in an outdoor enclosure... Will post some pics... This is a cool thread...


----------



## BDkeeper (Aug 22, 2013)

This is mine i just did up tonight, all of its real and came from the backyard exept for the sand and rock at the back. Its not really pants and whatnot but still (was) living aha


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is where my 5 year old Frill Neck Dragon calls home...


----------

